# Trumps tax plan for rideshare drivers.



## MegaTruong (Feb 12, 2019)

https://www.ridester.com/trump-tax-plan-uber-drivers/amp/
Do anyone know about this? Is it a better plan then the before? Did anyone so far this year see a difference in taxes? Saved more or paid more? What are your thoughts


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No but I just blocked you for posting bullshit ?


----------

